# Please help the prairie dogs



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello everyone,
My wife got a call today from a friend in lawton oklahoma. The city had decided to kill off all the prairie dogs in a local park. It cost them 163,000 to posion them when it would have only been 200,000 to relocate them to a sanctuary.
Here is a link to the story
http://www.kswo.com/Global/story.asp?S=6161853
They did this in the middle of the night without notifying any of the residents.They knew they were doing wrong.
Here is a link for a petition to stop this from happening again.

www.petitiononline.com/savelapd

Please sign and help the little guys out!
Thanks


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It's bad enough that they poisoned them, but I'd be really ticked if they used all of that poison in my neighborhood.

I see someone had been having fun with signing the petition using naughty names, so it may not be taken too seriously unless someone goes through and deletes those.


----------



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah I'm sure they will end up deleting those names.Kids that don't have anything better to do. The bad thing is they did it without telling anyone.They knew if they had said they were going to do it,alot of people would have something to say about it.My wife has helped relocate another group years ago.It can be done they just did what they wanted this time.


----------

